# Using no claims bonus for two cars?



## Alfatronic (5 Aug 2008)

Do any Irish insurance companies allow two cars on the same policy, therefore allowing the same no claims bonus to be used on both cars?


----------



## DavyJones (5 Aug 2008)

No, you can only use the NCB on one policy for one car. I have tried.


----------



## bond-007 (5 Aug 2008)

Now if you have 2 policies can you have 2 NCBs?


----------



## DavyJones (5 Aug 2008)

I have a few policies and I use the NCB from each of them for the vechile that is insured.
But if you have an accident on one policy does it only affect that policies NCB and not the other policies?


----------



## mathepac (5 Aug 2008)

DavyJones said:


> ...
> But if you have an accident  on one policy does it only affect that policies NCB and not the other policies?


If you have an accident or a claim (or points on your licence), you must report it to your insurers, all of them (check the T&C's). Thus it may effect all NCB's.


----------



## ailbhe (6 Aug 2008)

Some companies will mirror the bonus from one car onto another. Shop around.


----------



## Alfatronic (6 Aug 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## GA001 (6 Aug 2008)

AXA allow it.


----------



## paddyjnr (7 Aug 2008)

I had to start fresh and build up a new NCB for my second car with Hibernian. I was quoted 1,000 euro for my second car ( I was 36 at the time with a full NCB on my other car) but they did give me the option to do a one day Ignition driving course, which if I passed it, they said it would drop my premium to 600 euro which they did. It was an excellent course and free of charge except for a refundable deposit which you get back by just turning up on the day.. might be worth looking into..http://www.hibernian.ie/online/driving/ignition/about/


----------



## Alfatronic (7 Aug 2008)

GA001 said:


> AXA allow it.



Yes, Axa will mirror the NCB.


----------

